# Average living cost in Ruwais - Abu Dhabi



## cubon

Hi all,
I am very glad to joint this forum. I am a Vietnamese who is going to move to Ruwais for working. I don't know how much we can spend a month for a family with 2 adults and 1 kid ( 2 years old ). My salary is about 4,000 usd/ month, I are offered a free house and school fee for my kid.
Thanks a lot for all your feedback soon,


----------



## AlexDhabi

Ruwais is pretty dead so not much to spend your money on. Budget for car, groceries and household running costs to be about 10,000 AED per month for you and your family.


----------



## cubon

Thanks a lot, if it is as you said, I'll spend almost all my money ? Do you recommend if I should go there ?


----------



## fadhly80

What post they offered u,cubon?is it under ADNOC?


----------



## DVQ

Hi Cubon, Did you decide to come or not? I also just arrived Abu Dhabi for a week. I am a Vietnamese too. I don't know what is your work in UAE. I think your wife could not work now because of kid, so it is a little tough with that offer. You will need to buy or rent a car, I don't think public transportation is good there. I don't have much experience but I guess you need at least 2000USD/month for living fee. Depending on your current work so you can find your good decision. 
Good luck!


----------



## humus

I think you could live on a lot less than that. 1800 aed for car rental p-month, and if you are careful with your money, can survive on expenses around 4000aed per month as not much as else to spend it on...


----------



## cubon

Thanks a lot for your information. I think it is not as much money as you said depending on my friend's experience when he lived in Dubai couple of year ago. 4000 usd PM is good payment in UAE. I decided to go there in the near future. Hope to see you there ! Take care !




DVQ said:


> Hi Cubon, Did you decide to come or not? I also just arrived Abu Dhabi for a week. I am a Vietnamese too. I don't know what is your work in UAE. I think your wife could not work now because of kid, so it is a little tough with that offer. You will need to buy or rent a car, I don't think public transportation is good there. I don't have much experience but I guess you need at least 2000USD/month for living fee. Depending on your current work so you can find your good decision.
> Good luck!


----------



## DVQ

Nice decision, 

I think it is fine. 2000usd expense per month should include one bedroom apartment. 
Good luck and hope to see you!


----------



## cubon

Dear DVQ,
Could you please share with us some experience about your security clearance and employment visa/ work entry permit process which you faced with ? I read a lot of trouble which somebody met with those procedure.
Thanks a lot for your advice.


----------



## DVQ

Sorry Cubon for late reply,

I do not face any problem because my company processes all paper. What I had to do is just go to medical center for medical scanning. Instead, I have lot problem on housing. I hope some one here can share more information with you.


----------



## cubon

Dear DVQ,
Thanks for your reply. Actually, my future employer s processing all paperwork for me. I am worrying about rejecting of work entry permit as someone raised post in this forum. If everything goes smoothly as your your case so that I believe it will be fine.
Best regards,


----------



## DVQ

Hi Cubon,
Please PM me at: dvquanghh2001


----------



## cubon

Thanks a lot, I've added you on yahoo messenger !


----------



## JPaolo

*Moving to Ruwais*

Hi just want to ask how much would be the cost for a 2 bedroom flat in Ruwais or any place near to Ruwais? 

I will greatly appreciate any feedback. Thank you.


----------

